# Instalacja vdr-analogtv

## wojt

Witam!

Przejdę od razu do rzeczy: czy komuś w ogóle udało się zainstalować tą wtyczkę? Jeśli tak to prosiłbym o pomoc i byłbym bardzo wdzięczny.

Standardowo jest ona w drzewie Portage (zamaskowana, ale to szczegół   :Wink: ), lecz instalacja kończy się niepowodzeniem, w dodatku log wydaje się niezrozumiały i trudny do analizy. Próbowałem sposób ze stworzeniem własnego ebuilda poprzez zmodyfikowanie oryginalnej wersji, lecz i to na nic   :Sad: . Ostatecznie ściągnąłem archiwum z wtyczką ze strony projektu, zastosowałem się do instrukcji, ale już na początku kompilacji dostałem komunikat, że kompilacja niemożliwa na procesorze architektury amd64. Czy da się w ogóle obejść taki problem na starcie? 

Dodam tylko, że korzystam z Sabayona i niestety nie znalazłem tej wtyczki jako pakietu binarnego.

Z góry dzięki wielkie za wszelką pomoc...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *wojt wrote:*   

> korzystam z Sabayona

 Prosimy więc o zasięgnięcie rady na odpowiednim forum. Zamykam.

----------

